# Need Help Removing Carburetor Stihl BG55



## foxden (Dec 12, 2006)

I have removed the air filter, nuts and fuel lines from the carb but it won't slide off the mounting posts. 

Do I need to remove the idle adjustment screw to get it off? Don't have a service manual to solve this problem.

I can clean and rebuild the carb, but can't get it out.

Thanks for helping me with my dumb question.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

sounds to me like it is stuck...recheck that all the screws and bolts removed..lightly tap on the body of the carb with the backside of a screwdriver.


----------



## foxden (Dec 12, 2006)

It isn't stuck, it slides on the posts but seems blocked by the protruding idle screw. I can't see if I should set it deeper or just remove it. Was hoping someone with actual hands on experience with this blower would know.

Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## foxden (Dec 12, 2006)

Answered my own question, but am sharing for anyone with similar issues in the future. 

Even removing the idle screw doesn't allow the carburetor to slide off the posts. You need to remove half of the handle cover (the part where the throttle lever is located) which allows you to disconnect the linkage thus freeing the carb.

By the way, I did it and cleaned out the carb and she is back to running great.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Good deal...thanks for the update...


----------

